
I Know You Love Me – Now Let Me Die - hariis
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-know-you-love-me-now-let-die-louis-m-profeta-md
======
teslabox
My grandfather just turned 101, and is suffering. He would have expired long
ago, if not for the pacemaker. It was just replaced - I wonder why he
consented...

